

Most Alien-Looking Place on Earth - umangjaipuria
http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2008/09/most-alien-looking-place-on-earth.html

======
jyothi
pretty but more like rediff material. isn't it?

~~~
rams
lol, did you mean reddit material ?

~~~
jyothi
yeah - reddit.

------
Tichy
Neat, but I suspect there are underwater worlds that look even more alien.

------
eru
I was in Kapadokya (<http://images.google.de/images?q=kapadokya>) earlier this
year. Very strange place, too.

------
pierrefar
How do you know what alien places look like as a point of reference for the
claim that it's "most alien-looking".

To me this is one of the most evolutionary pretty places on Earth.

------
blogimus
From the article:

"Dorstenia gigas - apparently does not require any soil and sinks roots
straight into the bare rock"

It seems that this is some form of fig tree.

------
deathbyzen
Really amazing pictures. Glad you put this up :)

------
Allocator2008
"Ia! Ia" Cthulu ftaghn!"

:-)

